# My Shop Mascot



## rusty (Aug 20, 2013)

I leave the shop door open for her and her mate.


----------



## rusty (Aug 20, 2013)

Yesterday afternoon, jacked up an old Ford Ranger to cut off the cats, hooked up the inverter and sawzall then laid down to reach under to start cutting when i came face to face with a Skunk. She was nested in a pile of dried grass directly under the oil pan and refused to leave.

After shooing her for the third time she flicked her tail just to warn me, at a loss to get her out finally decided to rasp the sawzall blade on the edge of the metal bumper, after a few minutes of this racket she vacated her nest. The truck had a pre cat plus a full cat - the cats were a freebie.

Tomorrow I'm heading out to a farm which has about 30 cars in their bone yard, more freebies.

Same farm gave me four 1000 liter containers, the large plastic ones which have the wire cage surrounding them, each has a bottom drain with a nice valve which accepts a 2 inch cam lock.. 

These containers are going to be incorporated into my new bio diesel production plant for a self contained system free of stray methanol vapors.


----------



## rusty (Aug 20, 2013)

Good day picking cats, came home a bakers dozen, then I also found this cool Chrysler 300 with that awesome 5.7 liter Hemi for a couple hundred bucks.

Car has been parked for the past two years with a gimp driveshaft, probably a U-joint.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Aug 20, 2013)

Are you sure that is not the 3.5l v6?


----------



## Geo (Aug 20, 2013)

if you have ever mowed your grass and found more than two vehicles, you might be a redneck. i know, its corny, but it just might fit here,


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Aug 20, 2013)

Geo said:


> if you have ever mowed your grass and found more than two vehicles, you might be a redneck. i know, its corny, but it just might fit here,



I didnt know he was from our neck of the woods Geo...


----------



## rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Geo said:


> if you have ever mowed your grass and found more than two vehicles, you might be a redneck. i know, its corny, but it just might fit here,



Wrapped one of my heavy transport aka logging chains around the mower blade this spring, surprisingly the bearing pedestal on my Deere did not break, like it would have on my old MTD manufactured ride on mower.

Yea I have the old school bus, Mitsubishi Pajero, Dodge 3/4 diesel, heavy half Jimmy, Little Dipper 4 x 4 loader, maybe I could qualify as a Redneck or Native American.

Today was another good day for cats, just a couple of houses which have between them five junkers to call back on, then I'll be heading to the farm to harvest cats from the 30 or so junkers in his bone yard. I hate the farm vehicles because the farmers burn marked fuel poisoning the cat, so they remove them or clean out the guts to remove the restriction.

Regarding the Ford Escape with the bum transmission called Norm this morning, 

1. Worn tires will cause erratic transmission performance or none at all. 
2. Output shaft from transmission going into transfer case on all wheel drives have been known to strip the spline leaving the vehicle immobile.
3. Transfer case have been known to leak lubricant then seize up.
4. Transfer case have been known to crack - read number 3.
5. Axles have been known to disengage leaving the all wheel drive imobile.
6. Wires leading to ECU from the transmission have been known to break inside the harness.
7. Re and Re transmission is a whopping 14 to 17 hours depending on who you talk to then you still have a piece of junk.

With the transmission stuck in drive, Norm figures the transfer case seized putting undue stress on internal parts causing the shifter to bind.

Conclusion, You'll need deep pockets to own and drive a Ford SUV.

I had a look at the Chrysler 300, the strange noise she heard was coming from the disc brake tattle tale squealer, a small metal tab that squeals to let you know when the brake pads need servicing. My honesty lost me a deal on the car but gets this woman back on the road with out having to mortgage the house.


----------



## Geo (Aug 21, 2013)

good for you. a little kindness goes a long way.

by the way, around here, being redneck is a good thing.


----------



## rusty (Sep 5, 2013)

The baby's have left the nest for the first time today, mom and pop are now feeding them on the wire.


----------



## rusty (Sep 5, 2013)

Tucked in for the evening.

Hope the birds leave soon so that I'm able to shut my door until they take over my shop next year.


----------

